

Kids' science kits may take hit from safety ruling - msie
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100929/ap_on_bi_ge/us_children_s_products_safety

======
Gibbon
Fifty Dangerous Things (You Should Let Your Children Do):

[http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Dangerous-Things-Should-
Children...](http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Dangerous-Things-Should-
Children/dp/0984296107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1286173755&sr=8-1)

------
ilkhd2
USA is rapidly deindustrializing and there is no necessity in damn science
kits for kids. Kids must know what is credit card, lawyer, insurance and
mortgage. And what is barista and security guard.

Americans. Do not invent new measures. Look what Europe (or even Australia and
UK) does and just follow the wise. Instead of excessive tests for science kits
it better if you ban unsafe components (such as azodicarbonamide and trans
fats) from bread, ban corn syrup, stop importing apple juice from China, or
some other, REAL things.

